# Rabbit Hutch Measurements



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Alright, so all me and my dad need to complete our long awaited bunny hutches is the correct size of hardware cloth for the sides. He says we need 1''x2'' or 1''x1'' hardware cloth and so I'm thinking "How hard could it be?" Very hard, very hard INDEED. I'm confused by websites listing the measurements as both mesh size and opening size. What's the difference? Is there one or could I have saved myself a whole heap of trouble? I know the opening size means the actual squares of the hardware cloth are the measurement listed...right? But if it is, what is the mesh size? So confused, want more bunnies, please help.​


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would never use 1x2 on the bottom of the cage for any rabbit or the sides of females that will be having babies. The feet slip through the 1x2 and that's not a good thing, and babies fall through that size. I would do smaller sized openings on the bottom and at least a couple inches around the sides on the bottom to keep the babies from falling out.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I think when I've bought hardware cloth for building chicken coops, it's usually stated as something like 1/2" mesh and 4' x 20' (just an example - it could be other sizes). The 1/2" is the size of the squares in the cloth, and the 4' x 20' is the size of the piece of hardware cloth (usually in feet). I don't think I've ever seen it with the opening size and mesh size both listed. I'm not sure what the difference would be between the two.. I don't know if this will help you.. are you looking at it online or in the store? 

By the way, 1 x 1 or 1 x 2 seems large to me. Most rabbit hutches I've had have been made with either 1/2 inch or 1/2 by 1 inch hardware cloth. Especially on the floor, it seems like their little feet would fall through 1 x 1 holes.


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

We aren't using the 1x1 for the floor, we're using it for the sides.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Mesh size and opening size are the same thing.  And I agree with Dayna about the sides; if there are going to be babies in the cage and the openings are 1x1, you need to wrap the bottom edge with a few inches of 1/2" hardware cloth so the babies can't get their heads caught.


----------

